# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  2ft - Sunrise (Amano copy cat part 2)

## Shadow

To celebrate my 7000th posts, I present you my latest 2ft scape, Sunrise  :Wink: . Its a simple classic iwagumi scape, copy of one of many Amano work  :Laughing: . Not low tech but low maintenance, just weekly 30%-40% water change, no trimming needed.

Tank setup specification:
Light: 55W PL
Filter: Eheim 2215
CO2: 2-3 bps inline diffuser
Fertilizer: DIY
Temperature: 28-30
Substrate: ADA Amazonia

Fauna:
- Green Neon
- Malayan shrimps
- CRS

Flora:
- Hemianthus callitrichoides (HC)

----------


## jaggedge

very nice bro shadow..what diy ferts are you using..you did DSM for the HC?


Sent from my iPhone

----------


## Shadow

DIY fert is just a normal dry fet.

I prefered to plant the normal way. I don't like DSM. DSM only look nice at first but a month after fill water the emerge leaf start to die and the root from new stem is not long enough to grip the soil. After 2 or 3 month later most of the HC will float  :Opps: .

----------


## |squee|

And I thought it was a 4ft. Damn nice tank!

----------


## marimo

awesome .. how do u take photo with no fish tank equipments in the tank

what is the rock call?
ur HC spread so much at 28-30 deg?

----------


## jaggedge

ah i see..can u give me any example of your dry ferts..i want to make something like that..but its very hard to find HC submerged..all the HC selling at LFS are all grew immersed form..


Sent from my iPhone

----------


## Shadow

take out the equipment  :Wink: . The only equipment is inlet/outlet lily pipe, easy to take out.

Not sure what the rocks call, bought it from Seaview, I seen the same rocks few weeks back at C328 as well.

I have no problem growing HC at 28-30 C, just need to understand that higher temp metabolism is faster, so you need to provide more nutrient. I'm using EI so nutrient is not a problem, only CO2 need to be in high side.

----------


## Shadow

> ah i see..can u give me any example of your dry ferts..i want to make something like that..but its very hard to find HC submerged..all the HC selling at LFS are all grew immersed form..


You can see the example from my blog
http://aquatic-art.blogspot.com/2008...ng-try-ei.html

Actually my HC also start from emerge bought from LFS.

----------


## Shadow

> And I thought it was a 4ft. Damn nice tank!


Thanks. I don't have 4ft tank  :Sad:  otherwise it would be interesting, more thing can be put inside  :Grin:

----------


## jaggedge

thanks for the link bro..how many months your HC covers the whole 2ft tank..i have 1.5ft tank my light is 32watts T5 light,do you think its enough..


Sent from my iPhone

----------


## Shadow

take about 1.5 - 2 months

What plant do you have in your 1.5ft? My guess is should be enough

----------


## diazman

wow boss. damn nice tank. open house?  :Laughing:

----------


## marimo

Shadow also deserve the ADA catalogue treatment for Amano tanks. Here's the enhanced version

Save and upload to yourself.. the manage attachment hanging , had to upload to my gallery

----------


## darter

Wah neighbour, very nice!

----------


## Shadow

> Shadow also deserve the ADA catalogue treatment for Amano tanks. Here's the enhanced version


Wow... how did you do that? look so different  :Embarassed: , much nicer  :Laughing:

----------


## Shadow

> Wah neighbour, very nice!


Thanks, by the way, I did not receive your MSN request

----------


## felix_fx2

Shadow this is nice.
Actually I have been thinking how much stones and wood you keeping in store room.  :Smile: 

You can try photoscape, believe it is one of the features.

----------


## jaggedge

bro shadow im planning to plant HC also..as of now my tank got christmas moss on driftwood and mini pelia on lava rocks..and some stem plants..do you any HC to spare me..hehehe :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone

----------


## Shadow

> Shadow this is nice.
> Actually I have been thinking how much stones and wood you keeping in store room. 
> 
> You can try photoscape, believe it is one of the features.


I collect many rocks  :Laughing: 
I try photoscape, nice freeware, thanks for sharing




> bro shadow im planning to plant HC also..as of now my tank got christmas moss on driftwood and mini pelia on lava rocks..and some stem plants..do you any HC to spare me..hehehe


Sorry no spare HC, not until I change the scape.

----------


## beetlejuice403

Wow bro Shadow, very nice scape you had there... Amazing that it can be done witihn a 2-feet tank, really put mine to shame... :Embarassed:

----------


## marle

one of the best aquascapist in singapore i think.

----------


## felix_fx2

> I collect many rocks 
> I try photoscape, nice freeware, thanks for sharing


I just started. Seems like I need to collect rocks too.  :Smile: 

Np, people intro this to me too. Good for touch up and blog entry.

----------


## marimo

> Wow... how did you do that? look so different , much nicer


Eh I am a photoshop professional for commercial industry .. as in its my actual job

Shadow how old ? how you find so much spare time to do aquascaping?
I barely have time to breath in between my hobby

----------


## Shadow

> Wow bro Shadow, very nice scape you had there... Amazing that it can be done witihn a 2-feet tank, really put mine to shame...


2ft is plenty, just depend on the material selection but of course bigger is better  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

> one of the best aquascapist in singapore i think.


You think too highly of me but thanks  :Laughing: 




> I just started. Seems like I need to collect rocks too.


Welcome to the hobby then, not many serious Aquascaper in Singapore  :Opps: 




> Eh I am a photoshop professional for commercial industry .. as in its my actual job
> 
> Shadow how old ? how you find so much spare time to do aquascaping?
> I barely have time to breath in between my hobby


Photoshop professional.... no wonder... you need to teach me how to do that. Adjust the brightness? sharpen?  :Confused: 

I'm 36 years old with 2 sons. Aquascaping does not really take much time. Normally for 2ft, need about 30 minutes to 1 hours a week, bigger tank will take longer to maintain  :Wink: .

----------


## eviltrain

Shadow, you no good ah~ make my hand itchy for the next rock scape~~~~

29-30 degree good enough for HC ah?

----------


## Shadow

itchy is good, more itchy finger, more scape  :Laughing: 

My HC have no problem with temp. This is my second time I grow HC carpet on tank with only fan. 28-30 is typical temp, in rainy day temperature will drop to around 26-27.

----------


## felix_fx2

> You think too highly of me but thanks 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the hobby then, not many serious Aquascaper in Singapore 
> 
> 
> Photoshop professional.... no wonder... you need to teach me how to do that. Adjust the brightness? sharpen?


Hope 3 years down I will have mini rock store  :Smile: 

1st ever rock arrangement & try at HC, extremely not happy with rocks quantity I can play with.

----------


## venom

beautiful setup.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Shadow, you no good ah~ make my hand itchy for the next rock scape~~~~
> 
> 29-30 degree good enough for HC ah?


My temp same, also cool with fan when lights on. already see plant adapting.

----------


## AquaObsession

Looking good

----------


## edw7636

Nice setup tho its a copy but it no mean feat to do that with normal skills  :Smile: 

What I like is the easy maintenence .

----------


## marimo

> Photoshop professional.... no wonder... you need to teach me how to do that. Adjust the brightness? sharpen? 
> 
> I'm 36 years old with 2 sons. Aquascaping does not really take much time. Normally for 2ft, need about 30 minutes to 1 hours a week, bigger tank will take longer to maintain .


Of course not that simple adjust brightness and sharpen . I use more advance techniques & with a keen eye.
But in photography , you can take 3 exposure. one under expose, one normal and one overexpose to merge as HDR in photoshop.
It will blend to give you the most detail scape 

Then use photoshop to compensate the color and contrast of how the water, hardscape and plants/fauna to what you perceive it should be

----------


## Shadow

I heard about HDR, but never try, not that I know how to do it  :Razz: . I guess time to learn how to Photoshop  :Laughing:

----------


## felix_fx2

> Of course not that simple adjust brightness and sharpen . I use more advance techniques & with a keen eye.
> But in photography , you can take 3 exposure. one under expose, one normal and one overexpose to merge as HDR in photoshop.
> It will blend to give you the most detail scape 
> 
> Then use photoshop to compensate the color and contrast of how the water, hardscape and plants/fauna to what you perceive it should be


Any good site that can briefly teach that? Pc or osx usage not a problem.
Shall we start a thread so my future teach can impart some skills?

 :Smile:

----------


## otocinclus

Amazing scape - I am intrigued to make another try of growing HC in such temperature....

----------


## Shadow

Give it a try. Just make sure fertile substrate, plenty of CO2 and don't put any shrimps until HC start to creep.

----------


## felix_fx2

Don't wait. Join  :Smile: 

Shadow, quite young one is ok. I put a single Yamato.  :Smile:  shoik lol

----------


## wind88

hey shadow, need you advise. Can u sms me @ 91852339. Greatly appreciated.

----------


## Peanut8787

Well done on presenting such a nice work.

----------


## pjnec

Wow Robert, this is nice!!! How do you achieve the rippling water effect on the top of the tank?

----------


## Shadow

> hey shadow, need you advise. Can u sms me @ 91852339. Greatly appreciated.


Try to PM you but either to disable PM function or you have not got the privileged yet.




> Well done on presenting such a nice work.


Thanks bro

----------


## Shadow

> Wow Robert, this is nice!!! How do you achieve the rippling water effect on the top of the tank?


Thanks bro, water rippling effect is just for photo shooting. Use hair dryer to create the effect or if you have gex fan

----------


## pjnec

Hahaha ... i see.. tricks of the trade. Deceptively real!

----------


## Yany

Robert... I've been admiring your scape for a while. This is is really nice!!

----------


## fireblade

how many packs of gravels did you use for a 2 feet setup like this?

----------


## Shadow

> Robert... I've been admiring your scape for a while. This is is really nice!!


 Thanks Yany




> how many packs of gravels did you use for a 2 feet setup like this?


 For 2x1x1ft tank used about 1bag of 9 liters ada soil

----------


## Weiyo!

really beautiful tank..

----------


## hencpu

Very nice & healthy tank, bro.

----------


## darter

Bro,

Im going to get a new 40cm Ans tank soon this coming week. Want to teach me how to set up something like this? My 1.5ft already use as a comm tank. Gonna go this tank with just HC and rocks for shrimps.

----------


## Shadow

set up it self is not difficult, the tough part is finding the right rocks  :Opps:

----------


## wunderlust

nice scape! and very informative blog you have too!

----------


## darter

Haha, can access to your rock vault?

----------


## Shadow

Hahaha, that is my precious  :Laughing:

----------


## edw7636

> set up it self is not difficult, the tough part is finding the right rocks


Agree what bro shadow says about rocks hunting. Its not a 1 or 2 weeks work but sometimes takes up to few months or even half a year to get the types and combination you want.

Once you got it right, you are almost 70% done. haha.

----------


## PatrickChan

Nice one bro. Ur water is super clear man!

----------

